# Deer and turkey Expo



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Anyone going? The wife and I are going down today. Hoping it won't be so crowded. We usually go on sat but it is always a clusterfart. Anxious to talk to folks about management and holding deer on our property. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Heading down first thing tomorrow morning with my youngest son. Hopefully we can see most of it before the mosh pit starts.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

dont buy it all guys!!!  i cant make it till sunday morn...


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I went and it was a good time. There were lots of good stuff, there were some bad stuff also.LOL 

The deals were there also if you looked. A couple of good deals of tree stands summits daggers for $175


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Had a great time and talked to some nice folks. Since the crowd was light I had more time to shoot the breeze. Had a good talk with the Slunger Hollow boys. Classy dudes as usual. Got to meet Pat & Nicole from Driven TV. Nicole is hotter in person! Lol Picked up some good deals and a few gadgets as well. Looking forward to next year!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

We were there Saturday at opening & it was nuts. We left about 1:00 & you could barely walk down the aisles, plus it got pretty freakin' warm. There were some very good deals &, you're right, Nicole is smokin' hot !!! Ended up spending way too much money , so back to work.


----------

